# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الباب يفوت جمل ..الباشا ومحمد كمال يرفضان التوقيع

## الدسكو

*كده تمام

تصفية زي التصفية

يقعدو لينا ناس وليد بس

ان شاء الله نتمها حرينه


قام  محترف المريخ السوداني الجنسية العاجي الاصل اديكو بتحرير خطاب ابداء رغبة  امام لجنة التسجيلات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم توطئة لطلب شهادة نقله  الدولية لاعتماد تسجيله رسميا في الكشوفات الحمراء خصوصا بعد ان قام المريخ  بتجنيس اللاعب علي ان يتم تسجيله في خانات اللاعبين ا لوطنيين وكان المريخ  اخلي خانة اللاعب حسن جزيرة حتي يتم تسجيل العاجي اديكو.فيما ابدي كل من  اللاعب احمد الباشا والحارس محمد كمال تحفظهما حول الحافز المالي الذي قدمه  رئيس النادي جمال الوالي لتجديد تعاقدهما لفترة قادمة ورفض كلاهما تجديد  عقده
كما كسب نادي النيل الحصاحيصا توقيع حارس المريخ السابق مصطفي جعفر




*

----------


## الدسكو

*صفحة المريخ بالفيس بوك
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نشكر سعياهم ونتمنى لهم حظ اوفر فى الملاعب السودانية
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ايوه يا ارخبيل
ده كلام صاح

مريخاب ياكلو النار بس
اي حناكيش باي باي
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*قطر عجيب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله نسيب سفاري بيعملها لكن الباشا مستحيل ما بصدق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشغلانه احتراف 
يعني يفتح الله ويستر الله
ما عيب ابدا انهم يرفضوا المقابل المادي
لكن العيب اننا نهاجمهم ونسيء ليهم 
دي حياتهم ومستقبلهم واسرهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*هل مجلس المريخ قدر التحدى ؟

أم هى التحانيس والأجاويد
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ما دام التقييم حسب العطاء والنتائج فكل لاعبى المريخ لم ينجزوا شيئا خلال الاعوام الثلاثة الماضية خروج مذل من كؤوس افريقيا وفى المحلى خلف الجماعة يعنى مافى عطاء عشان يغالوا فى العائد لذا اتركوا كل لاعب يرفض التجديد وربنا يعدل طريقه
                        	*

----------


## awadco2010

*في ستين
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*الاولاد ديل حاسين بشنو والله لمن جات منهم الباب يفوت جمال:1 (2):
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*عليكم الله محمد كمال يرفض التجديد لي شنو والله المفروض يوقع بالمجان عامل شنو عشان يساوم خلوه يتوكل على الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*من الخطاء الواحد يبني حساباته على خبر لم يؤكد ،،،

للاسف كل الردود كانت عاطفية وكان الخبر اكيد ،،،

احمد الباشا كان احسن لاعب في الشطر الاول من الدوري ،،،

ليس هنالك مقارنة بينه وبين احد لاعبي الهلول ناس بويا وخليفة ،،،

هؤلاء يجدون التشجيع ونحن بنقول لاحسن لاعب عندنا الباب يفوت جمل ،،،
*

----------


## الدسكو

*الجيلي شاور قال نحنا طالبين محمد كمال 200

يرجعها لينا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

من الخطاء الواحد يبني حساباته على خبر لم يؤكد ،،،

للاسف كل الردود كانت عاطفية وكان الخبر اكيد ،،،

احمد الباشا كان احسن لاعب في الشطر الاول من الدوري ،،،

ليس هنالك مقارنة بينه وبين احد لاعبي الهلول ناس بويا وخليفة ،،،

هؤلاء يجدون التشجيع ونحن بنقول لاحسن لاعب عندنا الباب يفوت جمل ،،،



 
يديك العافية على كلامك
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الشغلانه احتراف 
يعني يفتح الله ويستر الله
ما عيب ابدا انهم يرفضوا المقابل المادي
لكن العيب اننا نهاجمهم ونسيء ليهم 
دي حياتهم ومستقبلهم واسرهم



 كلام عقل
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*الدرب البودي مايجيب
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*ولماذا لا يقيم الباشا التقييم اللائق وهو افضل لاعب سوداني حاليا في الوقت الذي تدفع فيه المليارات لوارقو وطمبل والنفطي ولا الوالي ما بيدفع الا للمواسير
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه
حراااااااااااااام عليكم عديل كدا
الباشا دا احسن لاعب في السودان ويستاهل يتقيم كويس
جمهور غريب واداره اغرب تدي النحاس 10000 دولار ومادايره تقيم الباشا
اسي لوزول منكم في شقلو مالقا التقيم الكويس بقبل فكونا عليك الله
الباشا كوم وكل لاعبين المريخ كوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الواحد المقصه حامياه النوم يقيمو المابتقيمو ويفرطو في الباشا
والبيقول ليك في ستين والباب يفوت جمل وقطر عجيب الله يسامحكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله الواحد المقصه حامياه النوم يقيمو المابتقيمو ويفرطو في الباشا
والبيقول ليك في ستين والباب يفوت جمل وقطر عجيب الله يسامحكم



الاخ مرتضى 
لك التحية ايها المريخي المعطون بحب المريخ 

من الصعب الحكم في هذه الاشياء دون معرفة الحقائق بصورة متكاملة ومن جميع الاطراف 
فمن جانبنا لا نعرف الاسباب التي ادت لعدم توقيع الباشا مرة اخرى ولكن يمكنننا ان نتوقع بانه الباشا لم يجد التقييم المناسب كما يتوقع هو بنفسه وفي هذه الحالة على ادارة المريخ الجلوس مع اللاعب والتفاهم معه في حدود المعقول وذلك لان من حق اللاعب ان يرفض  العروض التي قدمت اليه لاننا في زمن الاحتراف والمادة هي الفيصل الذي يحكم في مثل هذه الامور فلقد ولى عهد الولاء للنادي وللشعار واصبحت المادة هي كل شئ في حياة الانسان وبدونها لن يجد اللاعب سوى بعض الكلمات والمانشتات الصحفية والاشادات والاطراءات والتي حتما مع طول الزمن سوف تمحى من ذاكرة الناس ويبقى اداء اللاعب هو الفيصل في تحديد الاشادات والكلمات القادمة والتي تلعب فيها الظروف دورا كبيرا في توجيه مسار اللاعب فالكلمات والاشادات لن تستطيع ان تحقق للاعب الاحلام التي يريدها او ينشدها وحسب علمي فان الباشا شاب لم يتزوج حتى الان وهو في مقتبل عمره يرغب في تأمين حياته وهذا من حقه كما ان مستوى اللعب كان جيدا للغاية وكان المريخ يعتمد عليه في كل الانتصارات التي تحققت ومن البديهي ان يتم تقييمه التقييم اللائق به لكن ادارة المريخ تعاملت مع الموضوع بشئ من التهوين والافراط وهذا شئ غير جيد ولا يكون في مصلحة النادي او اللاعب وان الخطأ ربما يكون غير مقصود ولن تستطيع الادارة ان تتفادى مثل هذا الخطأ الا من خلال ارضاء اللاعب عن طريق تقيمه التقييم اللائق به وتلك مشكلة كان يجب حلها من الاول ولكن الان وبعد الذي حدث فان المشكلة سوف تتفاقهم ليس من جانب الباشا وحده وانما من جانب بقية اللاعبين سواء ان كان المفكوكين او الذين سوف ينتهي عقدهم في ديسمبر القادم فان بعضهم سوف يتعامل بذات الطريقة التي تعامل بها الباشا لذا على الادارة ان تحل مشكلة هذا اللاعب بصورة عقلانية بعيدا ًعن بقية اللاعبين الاخرين وبحذر شديد .
فاما ان يتم ارضاء اللاعب وتقييمه بالصورة التي ترضيه واما ان يركب اللاعب الزلط والخيار الثاني في رايي هو الاجدى والافضل لان الشجرة حينما يستوى عودها تماما وتنضج فانه من الصعب ان يتم لويها وبالتالي يمكن ان تنكسر وتتشقق والباشا قوي عوده بالاداء الرائع الذي قدمه في الدورة الاولى فكان حري بالادارة ان تنظر في امره نظرة عقلانية دون تجاهل وما اعرفه ان رئيس النادي خارج البلاد وهو الشخص الوحيد القادر على التفاهم من اللاعبين وتلك نقطة ايضا سيئة في ادارة المريخ فاللاعبون لا يثقون الا رئيس النادي وعدم وجوده في هذا الوقت بالذات عجل بكل هذه المشاكل التي تحدث حاليا خاصة من جانب اللاعبين .
اتمنى ان يتم حسم مشكلة الباشا وتقيمه بالصورة اللائقة به لانه فعلا يستحق ذلك ولو كان اي لاعب اخر غير الباشا فاننا يمكن ان نقول بان الباب يفوت جمل تماما كما ذكر الاعضاء فالعاطفة هنا لا مجال لها ومصلحة المريخ هي الاولى والاجدر في تقييم الامور ولكن المغالاة والتشفي في طلب مبالغ كبيرة يمكن ان يكون اللاعب قد طلبها  من اجل اللعب في المريخ فان ذلك يجب ان يقابل بحزم شديد وفي هذه الحالة بالذات يمكننا ان نقول للاعب الباب يفوت جمل لاننا لو رضخنا لمطالبه العالية فان ذلك يمكنه ان يجر علينا مشاكل اكبر من مشكلته هذه مليون مرة وربما يؤثر ذلك على اداء كل اللاعبين المتواجدين بالكشف المريخي اما التقييم اللائق والمعقول فانه يرضي الطرفين كما انه يرضي ايضا جماهير النادي والادارة وبالتالي نكون قد حلين المشكلة في امن وامان .
لكم كل الود والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم العزيز نادر علي هذا الرد الشافي
وانا للاسف عرفت انو الباشا قيموه بي 100000 جنيه مثله مثل محمد كمال 
هل هذا يجووووووووز ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*من حق الباشا أن يطلب مساواته بسفاري فهو لا يقل عنه أداء و ربما أكثر إخلاصاً . . . أرجو ألا تفرط الإدارة في الباشا فسنظل نعض أصابع الندم إذا فرطنا فيه
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*الباشا افضل من سفاري بمليون مرة وهو يجيد جميع الخانات  والمريخ محتاج له اكثر من اي لاعب اخر وعدم تقييمه يدل علي مدي جهل الجهاز الاداري بالمريخ بامكانيات اللاعبين
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الشغلانه احتراف 
يعني يفتح الله ويستر الله
ما عيب ابدا انهم يرفضوا المقابل المادي
لكن العيب اننا نهاجمهم ونسيء ليهم 
دي حياتهم ومستقبلهم واسرهم



كلام عقل ... لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*المريخ أكبر من ان يساوم المريخ قدم لهم الشهرة فهل قدموا للمريخ كأس بطولة خارجي او حتى الفوز بالدوري الممتاز مرات متتالية ؟ من اراد المريخ قلبا فأهلا به ومن اراد المريخ ماديا فلا مرحبا به - الاعتماد على الشباب والاشبال أفضل طريق لتحقيق البطولات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو محمد كمال كان داير يساوم معناتها التراب الكال حماد
ديسمبر شتات طوالي
نحنا راضين بيك كمان تتعزز فينا
قطر عجيب يودي مايجيب
بالنسبة للباشا
انا سمعت عند اعارته للليبيا تم تسليمه مبلغ الاعارة بالكامل وتنازل المريخ عن حقه
اذا صحت هذه الاقاويل هل للباشا الحق الان في التحدث عن المقابل المادي لاعادة تسجيله ؟؟
افتونا يااهل الراي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mozamel1
					

المريخ أكبر من ان يساوم المريخ قدم لهم الشهرة فهل قدموا للمريخ كأس بطولة خارجي او حتى الفوز بالدوري الممتاز مرات متتالية ؟ من اراد المريخ قلبا فأهلا به ومن اراد المريخ ماديا فلا مرحبا به - الاعتماد على الشباب والاشبال أفضل طريق لتحقيق البطولات 



 ياصديق ماداير اخش معاك في جدل 
بس بسالك سؤال لو انت اسي شغال في حتي معينه وبتبزل مجهود جبار ومابتتقيم كويس حتقبل 
لا للتفريط في الباشا 
سفاري ادوه 600 وهو ادوه 300 وين العدل هنا لكن سفاري لانه صديق ابوجريشه
                        	*

----------

